# The Beatles - Hey Jude (fingerstyle)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, yesterday I recorded a version of this classic The Beatles - Hey Jude fingerstyle.

I hope you like it.

Regards !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's very pretty! Where did you learn this?


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lola said:


> It's very pretty! Where did you learn this?


Hi Lola, Thanks for watching and coment, this song is incluide in this book.

"
*Fingerpicking Beatles & Expanded Edition: 30 Songs Arranged for Solo Guitar in Standard Notation & Tab (by Hal Leonard)*
"
Amazing book with very easy version, all songs are in standar position.

Regards !


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sakuarius102 said:


> Hi everyone, yesterday I recorded a version of this classic The Beatles - Hey Jude fingerstyle.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Regards !



I can see and hear exactly what he is playing. I should be able to figure this out on my own. It may take sometime but I should be able to do it.

I still am in the midst of learning the solo for Stairway to heaven. This will make a great future project.

Instead of woulda, coulda, shoulda and I will have been there and done that!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lola said:


> I can see and hear exactly what he is playing. I should be able to figure this out on my own. It may take sometime but I should be able to do it.
> 
> I still am in the midst of learning the solo for Stairway to heaven. This will make a great future project.
> 
> Instead of woulda, coulda, shoulda and I will have been there and done that!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thanks to you for comment !, Beautifull cat of your avatar


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

so nice...thanks for sharing!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

dale said:


> so nice...thanks for sharing!


No, thanks to you for watching and comment it.
You are very kind


----------

